
Fractal Design Launches Define R6 Casing With USB-C - bodiam
https://www.usbctoday.com/fractal-design-launches-define-r6-casing-with-usb-c/
======
shittyadmin
Looks like the sites down, but if anyone's considering it I've got a Define R5
and it's the best case I've ever bought. So much noise deadening and unlike my
coolermaster full tower it had a hole in the back of the mobo area so I could
mount a new CPU cooler without taking the mobo out. And 9 drive bays, which is
the main reason I got it. Very well thought out.

~~~
bodiam
yeah, something went wrong, I didn't expect that many visitors all of a
sudden, so went out of memory, etc. Is fixed now, thanks for letting me know.

We're planning on a doing a review of the case soon if you're interested,
we're trying to do a USB-C only build.

------
teddyh
Direct link to press release:

[http://www.fractal-design.com/home/news/expand-
define-r6-lin...](http://www.fractal-design.com/home/news/expand-
define-r6-line-with-usb-type-c-model-and-new-accessories?page=1)

~~~
cerberusss
I find it hard to distinguish on the pictures, but does this casing have no
actual USB-A on the front, only USB-C?

~~~
shittyadmin
[http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-
seri...](http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-
series/define-r6-usb-c)

Looks like 1 USB C and 4 USB A ports.

~~~
cerberusss
Thanks, disappointing. I was looking forward to a case that does away with
USB-A, and only has USB-C. Huge inconvenience of course, but it would force
one to completely move over.

It's been 15 years ago since I built my own PC, though. Laptop-only nowadays,
which is incredible with Thunderbolt 3.

~~~
bodiam
We're also a bit surprised that

1) it has only 1 USB-C connector 2) it still has USB-C 2.0 connector. It's
probably cheaper to implement, and maybe(??) there are devices which don't
work well with USB-A 3.0. Not 100% sure though.

------
fredsted
Can recommend Fractal cases as well. I've got the R4: Great minimalistic
design, almost totally silent, plenty of room for drives and other stuff.

------
tckr
These are the best PC cases I have ever owned.

